# Raise Your Hand if.................



## Gmaj (Nov 19, 2011)

All you fans of "Shawls by Dee" raise your hand if you would like to see a picture of Dee wearing one of her shawls. My hand is already up.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, yeahhhh!!!!!


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh yeah.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Me too :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

yes for sure


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh yeah....fur sure! :thumbup:


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Yepper!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Hands are raised!!!!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

hand held high!


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Definitely YES!!!!!!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh yes...


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Hand up.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Both my hands are up!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

But of COURSE!


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

Been holding out starting my first Ashton till after the holidays, can't wait


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Both hands are up.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes please Dee!!!


----------



## gmfair (Aug 20, 2011)

Go on then...........


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

what a great idea!!!
but...
i think she should model one of each!!!
she's so talented!


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

YES Please!


----------



## countrygal (Oct 21, 2011)

My hand is raised also.
Countrygal


----------



## FearNoKnit (Apr 11, 2012)

Both hands waving madly in the air. I'm on my third Ashton and first Alexandra.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Me too, how do I type with both hands up? LOL

Jan xx


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Great idea!!


----------



## Shugrl (Mar 7, 2011)

Me too!!!!


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

2 hands up high!


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Absolutely!!!!!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Two hands are high in the air


----------



## thebebe (Jan 29, 2011)

My hand is raised.


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

Yuppers!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes, yes, yes.


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Count me in with a raised hand.

Lynne


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

definitely


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

hand's up


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Two hands up!


----------



## yarnsmything (Dec 2, 2011)

My hands are held as high a 5' 1" senior can get them!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Come on, Dee! Please?
Virginia


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Definitely yes!


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Absolutely yes, please!


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Two hands up


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Pretty please with sugar on top!
Would be nice to put a face to all these 
wonderful shawl designs.


----------



## Nimchira (Mar 8, 2011)

both hands up and flappin' ... some day I'll own one of her patterns. They are beautiful.


----------



## dransom42 (Mar 26, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

for sure


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

Hand raised!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

Most definitely, I finished 1 Ashton Shawlette Will post pictures soon. luv u Dee


----------



## knitbee (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh yes!!!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Uh-huh!


----------



## bcasuso (Apr 3, 2011)

Count me in too! Ashton finished and given to friend for holiday gift!


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Count me in. I think it wuold be wonderful to see her. I would love that.


----------



## Dancer13 (Nov 11, 2012)

Of course


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hand is up...


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes, I would like to see her model her work!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> Me too, how do I type with both hands up? LOL
> 
> Jan xx


Me too!


----------



## queekueg (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi my Alabama friend - can't wait for the weather that is coming our way - what happened to the sunny south?? Just finished a pair of knee socks using magi loop 2-at-a-time. Have a great day.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Yes


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

Yep


----------



## Toby (Aug 8, 2011)

How 'bout pictures wearing each of her creations?

Come on Dee, we're waiting!


----------



## aranita (Mar 15, 2012)

OHHHHHH YESSSSS !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Ditto!!


----------



## cheyenne620 (Apr 17, 2012)

Leonora said:


> Both my hands are up!


Ditto  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

Both hands are up!!!,


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

both of my hands are up


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

yeah


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

yes!! of course!!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Gmaj said:


> All you fans of "Shawls by Dee" raise your hand if you would like to see a picture of Dee wearing one of her shawls. My hand is already up.


Both hands high up! Love Dee's shawls. Wish I could make one. I started one in January 2012, it's still a WIP, but on the way-back burner. I think I'm intimidated by the tiny stitches and changes.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Arms held high! :thumbup:


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

Diddo


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

gmcmullen said:


> Gmaj said:
> 
> 
> > All you fans of "Shawls by Dee" raise your hand if you would like to see a picture of Dee wearing one of her shawls. My hand is already up.
> ...


Glad to hear I'm not the only one. I started an Ashton in July. Ripped it out at least 5 times REALLY. And will probably need to begin anew when I finally pick it back up. Have so many other things to do first.


----------



## marlenejones (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes!! would like to see that.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Mine are up as well.


----------



## esmeralda (Aug 15, 2011)

Gmaj said:


> All you fans of "Shawls by Dee" raise your hand if you would like to see a picture of Dee wearing one of her shawls. My hand is already up.


So far there are 5 pages of yeses (?). Guess the consensus is that a picture (or several ) would be appreciated. Unless she is shy, of course. Some people don't like pictures of themselves. XX


----------



## esmeralda (Aug 15, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> Mine are up as well.


Hannelore ! What are you doing online in the wee small hours? XX


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Verily verily!!! Go Dee!!


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

Both hands are up!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Leonora said:


> Both my hands are up!


Ditto


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

esmeralda said:


> Hannelore said:
> 
> 
> > Mine are up as well.
> ...


Actually, it is daytime where I am at the moment. I am visiting my daughter in Canada. Otherwise I would say I couldn't sleep. :lol: :lol:


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

both hands are up and feet too.... i know, not a pretty sight, but figured someone had to do it....;0


----------



## Beverly Jean (Jul 10, 2011)

Is this a trick question to see how many of us are paying attention?!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

fran-e said:


> both hands are up and feet too.... i know, not a pretty sight, but figured someone had to do it....;0


Me too! My family is wondering what in the world I am doing here, but it is for a good cause... seeing Dee in one of her beautiful works of art.......

Hurry up... can't stay balanced in this position for long.....


----------



## ccindy (Jun 18, 2011)

Well since everybody wants to see the shawl where is it???


----------



## Norma (Jan 27, 2011)

Did you really have to ask?


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

Two hands up for me!!!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I've got both of my hands up!


----------



## Gmaj (Nov 19, 2011)

ccindy said:


> Well since everybody wants to see the shawl where is it???


Cindy, it's Dee we want to see. We know what her shawls are like, that's why we are curious about what our favorite shawl designer looks like. Now, someone mentioned that she might be shy. I considered that because I understand shyness. So Dee, if you are following this thread please know if you are reluctant to show yourself we will understand. But we'd like to see you anyway.


----------



## WendyPolk (Nov 11, 2012)

Gmaj said:


> All you fans of "Shawls by Dee" raise your hand if you would like to see a picture of Dee wearing one of her shawls. My hand is already up.


quietly raising hand... Who is Dee?

Wendy


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Gmaj said:


> All you fans of "Shawls by Dee" raise your hand if you would like to see a picture of Dee wearing one of her shawls. My hand is already up.


...and my hand is up, way up!!!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

WendyPolk said:


> Gmaj said:
> 
> 
> > All you fans of "Shawls by Dee" raise your hand if you would like to see a picture of Dee wearing one of her shawls. My hand is already up.
> ...


Dee is an incredible designer of shawls. She has many followers here on KP, her work is stunning and such incredibly easy patterns to follow.

My first lace knit was her Ashton Shawlette, easy as could be. I jumped right into her Holbrook shawl and am soon finished. Only my second shawl ever but had no problems at all...ever!

Take a look:
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/dee-okeefe


----------



## Tareca (Oct 18, 2012)

Can we see a picture before the year is out? All these women want to see you. Not to do so will amount to cruelty to the curious!!!!


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

mine too!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

no need to ask ... it'a a yes for sure.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

hands still up...hurry with the picture please. My arms are old (Smiling)


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

My hand is raised!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Count me in, my hand is up


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Well my dears...I disagree...I truly believe if Dee felt comfortable posting her picture she would have done so by now.
I like to use my imagination and picture Dee as a lovely, southern belle using her talents to better everyones life in the knitting world. She has certainly helped me. 
I understand if someone prefers not to have their image sailing around cyberspace. 
I would leave the decision up to her and not apply any pressure to do something she might not wish to do.

Nanciann


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes of course!!!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Gmaj said:


> All you fans of "Shawls by Dee" raise your hand if you would like to see a picture of Dee wearing one of her shawls. My hand is already up.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Two hands up! She could always show the shawl from the back if she doesn't want her picture up.


----------



## kiwi1 (Oct 21, 2012)

Leonora said:


> Both my hands are up!


Mine too!!!!


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

Both hands up high. Havn't made mine yet, still can't make up my mind on what yarn to use.


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

Hand raised with a vote of praise. A picture shared among friends would complete the compliment...
I also raise my hand to salute all KP contributors and readers... I have so enjoyed this last year of perusing Knitting Paradise! Thankfully, I can say that I am "an old dog still learning new tricks."
Nancy (g-mom)


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Definitely


----------



## pattio (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes I would love to see her modeling one of her shawls.


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Well Ladies - I have to agree with Nanciann.

I am sure Dee would be overwhelmed with the outpowering of friendship and the well meaning banter in this thread.

However, I know Dee very well. I am her technical editor of her patterns and we have in the past discussed having her "model" one of her shawls. 
Dee is not comfortable in front of the camera - its a pet peeve of hers and one I can completely relate to - I hate my photo being taken and I wouldn't want it out in cyberspace either.

I think Dee's creativity shines through in her designs and the photographs she takes of her work, 
And lets face it a little mystery never hurt anyone......

So, while I am not speaking on behalf of Dee, I know she loves you all dearly, but there is only one side of the camera she wants to be on, and its not the front side.



nanciann said:


> Well my dears...I disagree...I truly believe if Dee felt comfortable posting her picture she would have done so by now.
> I like to use my imagination and picture Dee as a lovely, southern belle using her talents to better everyones life in the knitting world. She has certainly helped me.
> I understand if someone prefers not to have their image sailing around cyberspace.
> I would leave the decision up to her and not apply any pressure to do something she might not wish to do.
> ...


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Hands up high. Would really love to see a photo of this lovely talented and inspiring lady.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

definitely!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I can't keep my hands up much longer - I need to knit! Lol!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Gmaj said:


> All you fans of "Shawls by Dee" raise your hand if you would like to see a picture of Dee wearing one of her shawls. My hand is already up.


SURE WOULD!


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

My answer is YES!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

i know i wouldn't want my pic shown to the world so if she isn't comfortable so be it we will enjoy all she does


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> Well Ladies - I have to agree with Nanciann.
> 
> I am sure Dee would be overwhelmed with the outpowering of friendship and the well meaning banter in this thread.
> 
> ...


cdninswe and Nanciann,

Thank ya'll for your takes on this issue. It is obvious that we all love Dee and we would never want to make her uncomfortable. I am a relatively private person myself, and even though I voted 'yes', I think we should respect Dee's privacy, let her know how much we appreciate her and let this topic drop.
Please forgive us Dee, for loving you so much - we just can't help ourselves.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Hands up high. Would really love to see a photo of this lovely talented and inspiring lady.


SWEET FURBABY!


----------



## Gmaj (Nov 19, 2011)

Pocahontas, et al I started this thread but now it's time to end it. Our desires have been made clear. We love your work, Dee would love to see your face but honor and respect your desire for anonymity. Considered yourself hugged and loved. We consider ourselves blessed. gmaj


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Well my dears...I disagree...I truly believe if Dee felt comfortable posting her picture she would have done so by now.
> I like to use my imagination and picture Dee as a lovely, southern belle using her talents to better everyones life in the knitting world. She has certainly helped me.
> I understand if someone prefers not to have their image sailing around cyberspace.
> I would leave the decision up to her and not apply any pressure to do something she might not wish to do.
> ...


nanciann, okay, i am at least putting my feet down, if i can. this might not be so easy, but you have a point and well taken.. f


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

Both hands up!!!!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Both hands up also. Thinking since she is always so fast about answering KPers, she must be enjoying a bit of downtime with family and friends and hasn't gotten on site yet. Will definitely keep following this thread so I can see all her shawls also. One of my goals for the new year is to make one of the shawls. All you experienced knitters, which would you suggest for someone new to making these beautiful shawls?


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

YES!!!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Kathleenangel said:


> Both hands up also. Thinking since she is always so fast about answering KPers, she must be enjoying a bit of downtime with family and friends and hasn't gotten on site yet. Will definitely keep following this thread so I can see all her shawls also. One of my goals for the new year is to make one of the shawls. All you experienced knitters, which would you suggest for someone new to making these beautiful shawls?


I'm knitting the Holbrook right now, getting close to the end. It has been a pleasure and a treasure to knit this shawl.......and not at all difficult. So, if you are comfortable with simple and well written lace directions, I will not hesitate to reccomend this beauty. If this is your first lace project, I would say start with the Ashton - smaller and quite straight forward but still awesome.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Could Dee show us her back side with the shawl on. Hands are UP!!


----------



## bev16 (Aug 29, 2012)

Deeknits said:


> Oh yeah....fur sure! :thumbup:


----------



## bev16 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sure do.


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

ummmm 
Did you really mean this to sound as bad as it does - 
I actually haven't stopped laughing because I am sure you didn't mean it that way it reads - but really - Dee's Back Side????? really.....



grandmann said:


> Could Dee show us her back side with the shawl on. Hands are UP!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm sorry, if you took it the wrong way. Of course I would like her to model her shawl. But if she is like me that's all you would get its the back side of the shawl. I hate getting my picture taken.

I guess I did word that wrong after I read it over, sorry.


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

No worries - I am still chuckling..... it was funny.....
but Dee is firmly behind the camera - and no amount of cajoling will prise her out from there!!!!! 

And you have to admit - her photography is just as brilliant as her designs and knitting! So we should let her stay there and continue to dazzle us from there.

When she gets to publishing her books of patterns and doing the publicity tours you can all line up for miles to finally get to see her.

Hows that????


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Hands UP!


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

A BIG "YES"! Would love to see her in all her shawls!When are we going to see?...


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> ummmm
> Did you really mean this to sound as bad as it does -
> I actually haven't stopped laughing because I am sure you didn't mean it that way it reads - but really - Dee's Back Side????? really.....
> 
> ...


Best laugh I had all day. :lol:


----------



## wkyangel (Nov 17, 2011)

Absolutely!!! Me three!!! Come on Dee!!!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Absolutely!


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

My hand is up..absolutely!


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree with you two below...Dee has been so encouraging to all of us and so generously shared her talent for designing beautiful shawl. I knit my first lacy shawl as I fell in love with the Ashton.
THANK YOU Dee.....Happy New Year!!



cdninswe said:


> Well Ladies - I have to agree with Nanciann.
> 
> I am sure Dee would be overwhelmed with the outpowering of friendship and the well meaning banter in this thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

Yeppers!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi, I just saw this topic or I would have commented sooner. Wow. Your comments are very sweet and kind, and I would like to give y'all a big hug! Bless everyones heart. 

But Lorraine and Nan are right, I am a behind-the-camera kind of gal only. I am happy to provide unending advice about lace knitting and will try to keep designing shawls worthy of your time and effort to knit....but Im afraid that being a shawl-wearing pin-up gal is just not going to be appearing on my resume any time soon. I hope everyone is cool with that. Thanks again for all your warm regards.

And now I must get back to the final proofing of my new Liz Stole (formerly Elizabeth Wrap) so I can have it ready to release in a couple of weeks! Hugs, Dee


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Hi, I just saw this topic or I would have commented sooner. Wow. Your comments are very sweet and kind, and I would like to give y'all a big hug! Bless everyones heart.
> 
> But Lorraine and Nan are right, I am a behind-the-camera kind of gal only. I am happy to provide unending advice about lace knitting and will try to keep designing shawls worthy of your time and effort to knit....but Im afraid that being a shawl-wearing pin-up gal is just not going to be appearing on my resume any time soon. I hope everyone is cool with that. Thanks again for all your warm regards.
> We can live with your decision Dee - just a zillion thanks for the work you do and share with others....
> ...


----------



## doloret (Apr 4, 2011)

yes, please.


----------



## doloret (Apr 4, 2011)

yes, please


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Hi, I just saw this topic or I would have commented sooner. Wow. Your comments are very sweet and kind, and I would like to give y'all a big hug! Bless everyones heart.
> 
> But Lorraine and Nan are right, I am a behind-the-camera kind of gal only. I am happy to provide unending advice about lace knitting and will try to keep designing shawls worthy of your time and effort to knit....but Im afraid that being a shawl-wearing pin-up gal is just not going to be appearing on my resume any time soon. I hope everyone is cool with that. Thanks again for all your warm regards.
> 
> And now I must get back to the final proofing of my new Liz Stole (formerly Elizabeth Wrap) so I can have it ready to release in a couple of weeks! Hugs, Dee


I do love all the shawls you have presented and those that so many have made. I would like to use your expertise, what would you suggest as a first shawl. I am more of an intermediate knitter but lace shawls would be a first. Love all of the ones you have done and you are so blessed with the talent you present to all of us. Have a happy new year.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Hi, I just saw this topic or I would have commented sooner. Wow. Your comments are very sweet and kind, and I would like to give y'all a big hug! Bless everyones heart.
> 
> But Lorraine and Nan are right, I am a behind-the-camera kind of gal only. I am happy to provide unending advice about lace knitting and will try to keep designing shawls worthy of your time and effort to knit....but Im afraid that being a shawl-wearing pin-up gal is just not going to be appearing on my resume any time soon. I hope everyone is cool with that. Thanks again for all your warm regards.
> 
> And now I must get back to the final proofing of my new Liz Stole (formerly Elizabeth Wrap) so I can have it ready to release in a couple of weeks! Hugs, Dee


WOW! I am new enough here so that I haven't seen examples of your artistry.......Is the picture here a good example?


----------



## Gmaj (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, go to Ravelry and type "Shawls by Dee" for a view of all her shawls.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Gmaj said:


> Yes, go to Ravelry and type "Shawls by Dee" for a view of all her shawls.


THANKS! I'll do that!


----------



## Reynoldsmom (Jul 25, 2011)

you bet...YES!!


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

More shawls please, raise my hand high.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

More shawls please, raise my hand high.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Kathleenangel said:


> I do love all the shawls you have presented and those that so many have made. I would like to use your expertise, what would you suggest as a first shawl. I am more of an intermediate knitter but lace shawls would be a first. Love all of the ones you have done and you are so blessed with the talent you present to all of us. Have a happy new year.


Hi Kathleen. Thank! I think the best one to start with is my free Ashton Shawlette, which is a tutorial pattern that will give you everything you need to know to knit the shawl. Here is a link to that:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46150-1.html

See if you might to try that one... it can be made larger if you like as well. Please PM me here if you have any questions about the pattern or if you need help knitting it.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Kathleenangel said:
> 
> 
> > I do love all the shawls you have presented and those that so many have made. I would like to use your expertise, what would you suggest as a first shawl. I am more of an intermediate knitter but lace shawls would be a first. Love all of the ones you have done and you are so blessed with the talent you present to all of us. Have a happy new year.
> ...


Kathleen, I have to agree with starting with the Ashton. I consider the Ashton like the old saying that all you need to know you learn in Kindergarten - with shawl lace knitting it has to be said that all you need to know about shawl lace knitting you will learn while knitting the Ashton......you will especially learn confidence.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you Dee and Tove. I have printed out the pattern and this is on my "bucket" list for 2013. Will also get on the KAL as know I will probably have lots of questions. Guess just need to have the confidence to try and like all the previous threads have stated, read through the whole pattern first and then just go line by line. Wishing everyone a happy new year and looking forward to th new shawl Dee.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Kathleenangel said:


> Thank you Dee and Tove. I have printed out the pattern and this is on my "bucket" list for 2013. Will also get on the KAL as know I will probably have lots of questions. Guess just need to have the confidence to try and like all the previous threads have stated, read through the whole pattern first and then just go line by line. Wishing everyone a happy new year and looking forward to th new shawl Dee.


The neat part about the Ashton is that you only 'do' the pattern on the knit side. All stitches on the purl side are just.....purl stitches....no patterning.

The knit side tells you to knit 2 together and wrap yarn over needle or wrap then knit two together.....that's all...the whole pattern through. What gives the lovely effects is the 'when' you knit two together and 'when' you wrap the yarn over the needle.

Good luck, I'm convinced you will love the Ashton. Just try a section of the pattern with some yarn, any yarn at all, just so you can get the feel for what the lace patterning is all about.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Well that sounds easy enough. I have been doing a lot of shawls/scarves and other items with the yarn over so this shouldn't be so bad. There have been so many beautiful Ashton's completed and shown that it makes me want to make one. It was like the bears. Finally made one as well as the puppy after seeing them shown. Have bookmarked the KAL so ready to go.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Hi, I just saw this topic or I would have commented sooner. Wow. Your comments are very sweet and kind, and I would like to give y'all a big hug! Bless everyones heart.
> 
> But Lorraine and Nan are right, I am a behind-the-camera kind of gal only. I am happy to provide unending advice about lace knitting and will try to keep designing shawls worthy of your time and effort to knit....but Im afraid that being a shawl-wearing pin-up gal is just not going to be appearing on my resume any time soon. I hope everyone is cool with that. Thanks again for all your warm regards.
> 
> And now I must get back to the final proofing of my new Liz Stole (formerly Elizabeth Wrap) so I can have it ready to release in a couple of weeks! Hugs, Dee


Dee, even though I voted yes as well, I do admit to being like you in that I also don't like my photo taken either. I will respect your privacy and look forward to seeing more of your shawls in whatever form you wish to display them. Hope you have a very Happy New Year. Hannelore


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Mine are up! But I also do not like the camera---well maybe it's the camera that doesn't like me


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

yes for sure maybe one of her lastest. They are all so pretty. Happy knitting Linda


----------

